

Dear John Letter (EMC, Hadoop, RDBMS) - bsg75
https://infocus.emc.com/william_schmarzo/dear-john-letter/

======
bsg75
Submitted for discussion as I don't agree with the sentiment that Hadoop/HDFS
is the solution to all analytics needs, relegating the RDBMS to the dust bin.

